# New V-cube by the end of the year?



## Branflakeftw (Aug 22, 2013)

This is taken off of their facebook page:Ειμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να ανακοινώσουμε στους Ελληνες φίλους μας ότι σχεδιάζουμε μια εκδήλωση και διαγωνισμό στην Ελλάδα μέχρι το τέλος του έτους! Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται να συμμετάσχει και να βοηθήσει στην διοργάνωση ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μας στο support(at)v-cubes.com ή τηλεφωνικά. Στα πλαίσια του εκδήλωσης θα παρουσιαστουν και νέα προϊόντα V-CUBE !!!

Which translates:We are pleased to announce to our Greek friends that we are planning an event and contest in Greece by the end of the year! Anyone interested to participate and helpe in organizing, contact us at support (at) v-cubes.com or by telephone. As part of the event, new V-CUBE products will be presented!!!

I'm not sure if this information is alreaady on the forum but here it is! Does anyone know what puzzle it might be?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 22, 2013)

Come on. Please be a 10x10!


----------



## CubezUBR (Aug 23, 2013)

Shengshou have a 10x10 coming out now, its on 51morefun i think. it will be a cube for the non cubing public (easy and cheap) since they probably know that barely any speedcuber uses their products


----------



## Stefan (Aug 23, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> That dosent sound like a new cube, seriously it sounds like a comp or cube event sponsord by vcube.



Read the whole message.

And my guess: 3x3 flag cubes.


----------



## kcl (Aug 23, 2013)

A 10x10 v cube? You'd need to lube it.. And then re assembling would take a couple years..


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 23, 2013)

And it would presumably come glued together and missing pieces.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 23, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> And it would presumably come glued together and missing pieces.



That'll only happen to crazybadcuber's.


----------



## Branflakeftw (Aug 23, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> That'll only happen to crazybadcuber's.


So true!!! hahahaha!


----------



## LNZ (Aug 23, 2013)

I guess it will be the retooled V-Cube 6 with the V-Cube 4 mech. But I would love it to be the 10x10.

This is the only NxNXN cube I've not solved from N=1 to N=11. And if it was so, it would give V-Cubes
a rare "first in" product that Shengshou and Yuxin has not done yet.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 23, 2013)

Guys i am greek and in the greek part Ειμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να ανακοινώσουμε στους Ελληνες φίλους μας ότι σχεδιάζουμε μια εκδήλωση και διαγωνισμό στην Ελλάδα it says it Will be a Comp probably in sallonika sinds vucube is in sallonika

Oh edit THE cube Will be 50%to me vcube 6 version2


----------



## Branflakeftw (Aug 25, 2013)

I honestly think it will be the 10x10. It would be so cool to have a 10x10! And V-cube would greatly benefit from producing a cube that isnt available anywhere (Please correct me if I'm wrong! I haven't seen a 10x10 anywhere). I also agree with LNZ that it could be a retooled 6x6 with a better mech! I i'm not mistaken they planned on releasing a pillowed version of the 6x6 at one point? Or was that just speculation? (Like called the 6b?) If it is not the 6x6 version 2 or the 10x10 they might make an 8x8 since it will be the highest order cube they have produced and its the next order cube after the 7x7. They might prefer putting them out in a linear order now that they have the 2-7 out. After all this speculation I think it will either be the 8x8 or 10x10 (leaning more towards 10x10 bc of the massive interest that would bring with producing it).


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Aug 29, 2013)

Really hope its a 6x6 v2, there are no GOOD 6x6s out there.


----------



## kcl (Aug 29, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Really hope its a 6x6 v2, there are no GOOD 6x6s out there.



Yeah really. Shengshou just needs to do what they did with Wind vs Aurora. But imagine.. A GOOD v cube?!


----------



## YddEd (Aug 29, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Yeah really. Shengshou just needs to do what they did with Wind vs Aurora. But imagine.. A GOOD v cube?!


V-Cube 4.


----------



## kcl (Aug 29, 2013)

YddEd said:


> V-Cube 4.



Oh my bad.. Is it actually better than SS v5?


----------



## YddEd (Aug 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Oh my bad.. Is it actually better than SS v5?


Well.. to me it is.


----------



## rj (Sep 4, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Well.. to me it is.



"It's all personal preference"

Quote: YddEd


----------



## YddEd (Sep 4, 2013)

rj said:


> "It's all personal preference"
> 
> Quote: YddEd


Exactly. I prefer it.


YddEd said:


> Well.. to *me* it is.


"Me"


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 4, 2013)

I am interested in the cube, but I am more interested in a competition in warm Greece during the cold winter 
Nothing here though: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ionId=Greece&years=current&pattern=&list=List


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 4, 2013)

Pillowed 5x5.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 25, 2013)

Look at this http://www.v-cubes.com/products.php?select=13


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 25, 2013)

wow another mockup of a 7x7 rather than an actual new cube >.>


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 25, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> wow another mockup of a 7x7 rather than an actual new cube >.>



I know right.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow. If it's actually just a three coloured cube, biggest facepalm ever.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 26, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> Wow. If it's actually just a three coloured cube, biggest facepalm ever.



even a bigger facepalm is that the 3 colored cube is one of there oldest and most popular cube.


----------



## RubrumAqua (Oct 26, 2013)

V-Cubes is digging their own grave right now. If all I get is a 3 coloured 7x7. I will smash every V-Cube I own (all 10).


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 26, 2013)

RubrumAqua said:


> V-Cubes is digging their own grave right now. If all I get is a 3 coloured 7x7. I will smash every V-Cube I own (all 10).



WOW that is harsh on you.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol how do you make it 3 colors?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 26, 2013)

OMG V-CUBES ITS A BREAKTHROUGH IN THE CUBING WORLD.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 26, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> lol how do you make it 3 colors?



Something like this http://www.v-cubes.com/products.php?select=16 or this http://www.v-cubes.com/products.php?select=10



uyneb2000 said:


> OMG V-CUBES ITS A BREAKTHROUGH IN THE CUBING WORLD.



LOL good one.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh. So they just sticker it in a retarded fashion.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 26, 2013)

A new v-cube product. Hm... I don't care.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 26, 2013)

A three coloured 7x7 isn't new. I swear I saw them list 3 colored 7x7's as a product coming soon back in 2010 or so


----------



## YddEd (Oct 26, 2013)

so exciting


----------



## LNZ (Oct 26, 2013)

The 3-color V-Cube 7 reminds me of their "flag" cubes. If I really wanted to do this personally, I'll just get some cubesmith stickers and apply it to one of my
three 7x7 cubes. (1x Mini SS7, 1x SS7, 1x V7).

I was really hoping for a new product with the #1 choice being a V-Cube 10 or a "retooled" V-Cube 6.

I will buy a 10x10x10 cube (as it is the only NxNXN cube I don't have right now) , be it either a Shengshou or a V-Cube brand. But on this form, it will be the cubic SS10.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> lol how do you make it 3 colors?



I don't know.
I never knew it was possible...


----------

